# M3 and/or SMG gripes?



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

My M3 SMG is punishing me in the automatic mode. If I am in traffic and in auto it will start lurching/ hopping violently in 2nd & 3rd. The only way to stop it is to totally lett off of the gas- if I press the gas down harder it just continues to 'shake me like a polaroid picture'. It's unbearable. I took it to the dealer 2 times and each time they tell me there's nothing wrong & it's supposed to do this. Also my convertible top squeaks & rattles like crazy & they tell me that's normal, too. I called BMW & they agree that the car should be doing all of these things. All I can think is- did I get ripped off or what? I want my Corvette back!


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Why not drive in S or D mode (depending on your year)? How hard is it to shift an SMG yourself in traffic.

The other thing is to try another A mode. If you are in say 3, try 2 and 4 to see if that works better for you. The mode change with change the shift points.

As for the top rattling, I can't comment, since mine is a Coupe. But the top on our M Roadster is pretty rattle free.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

How long have you had the car? It sounds like you just need more SMG practice. You have to give it more gas initially to avoid the bucking, once the bucking starts you are SOL and lifting is your only option. Get in any manual tranny car and let the clutch out without giving it enough gas and see what happens.

IF I use auto-mode (rarely, very rarely) I keep it in mode 1 or 2 to smooth out the shifts. 

I don't have a vert, but are there rubber seals that you could lube?


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

One other option I use to stop the bucking is to manually upshift a gear. SMG will disconnect the clutch to upshift, allowing the car to calm down.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

carter said:


> My M3 SMG is punishing me in the automatic mode. If I am in traffic and in auto it will start lurching/ hopping violently in 2nd & 3rd. The only way to stop it is to totally lett off of the gas- if I press the gas down harder it just continues to 'shake me like a polaroid picture'. It's unbearable. I took it to the dealer 2 times and each time they tell me there's nothing wrong & it's supposed to do this. Also my convertible top squeaks & rattles like crazy & they tell me that's normal, too. I called BMW & they agree that the car should be doing all of these things. All I can think is- did I get ripped off or what? I want my Corvette back!


Quite normal for SMG. Advice:

Don't drive in Auto modes if you don't have to. THe ride is much smoother in the sequential modes.

Once you're trapped in that throttle "feedback" loop, you're only escape is to lift off the gas or upshift. However, if you're only in 1st, chances are it will do it again in 2nd. This only happens to me if I'm in Sport mode. If I'm in 2nd in Sport, I'll just upshift...If I'm in first, I lift off and disengage Sport, then upshift. Complicated..but oh well...

I have never ridden in a QUIET vert....they all rattle to some extent.


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

I have been driving it in the manual mode only- it still does it. It did it to me yesterday and I was driving it really hard- I was in 2nd everything was fine and then it started doing it again.  
I wish I had gone with the manual now, at least I would actually be in control of the car. 


As for the top- all I can say is that I have a Saab convertible with 30k on it and not one noise from the top no matter how rough the road....


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

Do 04's already come with the latest SMG software? I know all the recalled S54's that are SMG also got a SMG software update with the bearing recall. Maybe your software is not up to date and needs to be updated? :dunno:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

uh terry, S is S in either version of the SMGll, it is A or D in the two versions.
both of which are auto modes and all but worthless!


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

It's been to the dealer twice recently. I know they told me that there is an SMG update and I suppose that means they did it. Nothing seems to be fixing the problem, though. 

I understand how it can happen in the 'automatic' mode but I don't understand why is happens when I am shifting manually.


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

And another thing- doesn't this whole issue make anyone else think what I'm thinking...considering how much we paid for these cars, and the BMW reputation for amazing engineering- should we be having these issues at all? Just seems like we should be able to use the Sport mode without having our dentures knocked out.....


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

If it is doing it in S mode, then you are being jerky on the throttle. Are you running in Sport mode? If so this makes things much worse. Work on your throttle technique.

BTW did you drive a manual before the SMG?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

carter said:


> And another thing- doesn't this whole issue make anyone else think what I'm thinking...considering how much we paid for these cars, and the BMW reputation for amazing engineering- should we be having these issues at all? Just seems like we should be able to use the Sport mode without having our dentures knocked out.....


Ohhh, you are using Sport mode. STOP, that's your problem. There is no reason to use Sport mode, it just makes the throttle hyper-sensitive and jerky. (which you've now learned)


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

Doesn't it beg the question that one 'can't' use the Sport mode on their $$$ sports car? :dunno: 

Yes, since everyone is dying to know, I do know how to drive a manual and I had never ever driven an automatic until I moved to LA and had to suffer the hell that is LA traffic....so the M3 SMG seemed like the best of both worlds.....


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

carter said:


> Doesn't it beg the question that one 'can't' use the Sport mode on their $$$ sports car? :dunno:


It doesn't take a button to make the M3 "sporty." It's the same car with or without the button pushed. There are no changes to the steering or suspension, only the throttle mapping is changed and it doesn't result in any extra power.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

I think people have given you some good advice, back off the Sport Mode and drive it for a while. How long have you had your M3 BTW?

Have you tried reinitializaing the SMG system? In the manual on page 65 they describe a procedure that will reinitialize system or start over basically. I've done it once or twice the shifting changes a bit, but it might relearn the clutch points.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

agreed, sport is fine after you have some time on the SMG and it is best for open road and track use... Not in the city traffic.
the throttle is just more sensitive with the sport on- and with the lack of pedal resistence that is inherent in a drive by wire set-up there is more opportunity for DIO (bucking).


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

I will give these suggestions a try. Thanks!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

carter said:


> My M3 SMG is punishing me in the automatic mode. If I am in traffic and in auto it will start lurching/ hopping violently in 2nd & 3rd. The only way to stop it is to totally lett off of the gas- if I press the gas down harder it just continues to 'shake me like a polaroid picture'. It's unbearable. I took it to the dealer 2 times and each time they tell me there's nothing wrong & it's supposed to do this. Also my convertible top squeaks & rattles like crazy & they tell me that's normal, too. I called BMW & they agree that the car should be doing all of these things. All I can think is- did I get ripped off or what? I want my Corvette back!


I really like my 6-sp manual, but BMW is fairly committed to SMG, so that new Porsche 997 is looking mighty good lately.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I do not like sport mode at all, especially on the track. I want a very nice linear throttle.

As others have pointed out, port mode only changes the relationship between the throttle pedal and the throttle butterflies. No change in power, no change in anything else. Just how much throttle (engine) is applied for a given opening up to 100% where both modes are the same.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

carter said:


> I will give these suggestions a try. Thanks!


I hope it works out for you, SMG really is a rewarding experience. I don't think there have been many problems similar to yours, so I think in the end you'll be fine.

The M3 is a great car regardless of the transmission choice.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

carter said:


> My M3 SMG is punishing me in the automatic mode. If I am in traffic and in auto it will start lurching/ hopping violently in 2nd & 3rd. The only way to stop it is to totally lett off of the gas- if I press the gas down harder it just continues to 'shake me like a polaroid picture'. It's unbearable. I took it to the dealer 2 times and each time they tell me there's nothing wrong & it's supposed to do this. Also my convertible top squeaks & rattles like crazy & they tell me that's normal, too. I called BMW & they agree that the car should be doing all of these things. All I can think is- did I get ripped off or what? I want my Corvette back!


Another technique people with SMG (myself included) do is to rest your gas foot against the center tunnel and just kind of tilt your foot to the left to apply gas. In traffic it's really easy that way to apply little throttle inputs without the jerkiness. Again if you are using sport mode in traffic, it's really tough to make l;ittle inputs. Save sport mode for the "wide open spaces".

I use A2 in really slow traffic since I like the quick, easy upshifts. Most of the time though I use S3 which for me is a good balance of shifting speed around town.


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

Just to clarify- I never use sport in traffic. I was using the auto mode in traffic which also caused the problem. 
The issue I had with the sport mode the other day happened when I was driving the car up an open road and when I hit about 4000 rpm in second gear the car started the jumping business. :dunno: And I have been paying very close attention to being very smooth with the gas pedal....so....


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

carter said:


> My M3 SMG is punishing me in the automatic mode. If I am in traffic and in auto it will start lurching/ hopping violently in 2nd & 3rd. The only way to stop it is to totally lett off of the gas- if I press the gas down harder it just continues to 'shake me like a polaroid picture'. It's unbearable. I took it to the dealer 2 times and each time they tell me there's nothing wrong & it's supposed to do this. Also my convertible top squeaks & rattles like crazy & they tell me that's normal, too. I called BMW & they agree that the car should be doing all of these things. All I can think is- did I get ripped off or what? I want my Corvette back!


Let me guess, you had a slushie Vette. 

The SMG is not meant to be driven in Auto mode, it HAS A CLUTCH. IT WILL NEVER DRIVE AS SMOOTH as that GM slushie equipped Vette. 

Sell the M3 and got buy a Vette vert with automatic.

I don't get it, you already don't have to use the clutch pedal, is clicking the up and down thingy on your steering wheel that much of a bother? After all, you are only d-r-i-v-i-n-g, no?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

flashinthepan said:


> I really like my 6-sp manual, but BMW is fairly committed to SMG, so that new Porsche 997 is looking mighty good lately.


Hate to break it to you, but the P car manual sucks. The shift is clunky, the clutch is way over assisted for all the poseurs who can't drive stick. Simply put, PAG can learn a thing or two from Bay Em Vay when it comes to clutch feel and shifting action. The M coupe for example. :thumbup:

And yes, I have a 6 speed Turbo, only because I hate torque convertors. That and I won't be caught dead driving a slushie sports car. :tsk:


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

bren said:


> How long have you had the car? It sounds like you just need more SMG practice. You have to give it more gas initially to avoid the bucking, once the bucking starts you are SOL and lifting is your only option. Get in any manual tranny car and let the clutch out without giving it enough gas and see what happens.
> 
> IF I use auto-mode (rarely, very rarely) I keep it in mode 1 or 2 to smooth out the shifts.
> 
> I don't have a vert, but are there rubber seals that you could lube?


I am continually puzzled by all these people who buy M3's with SMG and drive them in Auto mode. I wish BMW would stop wasting their R&D $$ on programming the modes for poseurs, and leave automatic cars to say, oh AMG. Ferrari gave it a god try, and poseurs incapable of driving cars with a clutch pedal were killing their clutches in something like 2000 miles, because they wanted that smooth as silk slushie like experience. Ferrari got smart and rem'ed out the A mode codes for the Enzo. :thumbup:

And do you know how much an M3 cab weights? That thing couldn't get out of its own way even if its life depends on it. :tsk:

Just how lazy are people? Is clicking the + and - paddle such a bother in driving?


----------



## carter (Nov 10, 2004)

Dear Stuka-
I don't really know why people like you waste their time on these chat boards. Some of us were attempting to have an actual discussion. What are you trying to accomplish? Please start your own thread and you could title it "Let's be really immature" and see how many people actually want to have a discussion with you. Meanwhile, stay off my thread unless you have something constructive to add.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

carter said:


> Meanwhile, stay off my thread unless you have something constructive to add.


Not sure if it works that way around here.

And BTW, if you did a search on this topic, you'd probably find that Stuka's comments are constructive and do have something to add. The difference is that you haven't been around long enough or conducted enough of a search to bring yourself up to speed on this topic (which has been discussed over and over and over and over).

Alex


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

carter said:


> Just to clarify- I never use sport in traffic. I was using the auto mode in traffic which also caused the problem.
> The issue I had with the sport mode the other day happened when I was driving the car up an open road and when I hit about 4000 rpm in second gear the car started the jumping business. :dunno: And I have been paying very close attention to being very smooth with the gas pedal....so....


The second instance can be if you do a SLIGHT lift without realizing it. The car slows, pushig you forward, including your foot on teh gas, which makes you accelerate, which pulls your foot back off the gas. And al the while you are tyrint ot stop tings, which due to reaction time means you are making it worse. Same thing can happen if you hit a bump in 1st or 2nd just right, you can induce th bucking. Jus tlift and wait a moment. Or in some cases, you can just hammer the throttle and stop it also. But in 1st or 2nd you can seriously hurt yourself or a passenger by wrenching their neck if you hammer it in a low gear. 

Auto can get confused as to which gear, especially if you lift just as it upshifts. And this can precipitate a bucking exercise.

Overall it happens, and most times becuas eyou are not being precise with your throttle inputs. I have riden with many people who unconsciously are pumping the throttle.


----------

